# Sleeves for VTC Mini and Cuboid



## Silver (29/2/16)

Does anyone have stock of silicon sleeves for the VTC Mini and for the Cuboid?

Preferably black in colour

Help me out


----------



## Kuhlkatz (29/2/16)

@Silver ,

Looks like @Maxxis has the VTC Mini 
and @BigGuy can maybe sort you out with one for the Cuboid . Link somehow says ipv3li ?? but the pic and description is fine. 
Holler at him before he jumps on the plane for the meet

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## rogue zombie (29/2/16)

I got my VTC Mini sleeve from Vaperite http://vaperite.co.za/product-category/electronic-cigarette-accessories/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Effjh (1/3/16)

Silver said:


> Does anyone have stock of silicon sleeves for the VTC Mini and for the Cuboid?
> 
> Preferably black in colour
> 
> Help me out



Hi Silver, if you get a Cuboid sleeve, go with Sir Vape's

From my research, they have the best quality one with Joyetech branding on and a lip at bottom to prevent mod sliding out, there are some poor quality ones available so beware.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (1/3/16)

Thanks guy, much appreciated
Will check it out


----------



## Mike (1/3/16)

I've had no takers on this yet

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/any-cuboid-users-2x-free-covers-with-any-order.t19984/

I'll bring them along to the meet if you'd like - freebies.


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (1/3/16)

Hi Silver, we have both the Cuboid and VTC sleeves in black and various other colours. Regards Barry


----------



## Cobrali (1/3/16)

I hope some of the vendors will bring the sleeves on sat to the vapemeet..I need one! Or could I call dibs on one from you @Mike ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/3/16)

Cuboid Cover for Hi Ho @Silver!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (1/3/16)

Thank you @Rob Fisher 
You champion!
Much appreciated!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (1/3/16)

Mike said:


> I've had no takers on this yet
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/any-cuboid-users-2x-free-covers-with-any-order.t19984/
> 
> I'll bring them along to the meet if you'd like - freebies.



Thanks for the offer @Mike, much appreciated. I came right with the Cuboid one


----------



## Silver (1/3/16)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Hi Silver, we have both the Cuboid and VTC sleeves in black and various other colours. Regards Barry



Thanks Barry @Vaperite South Africa 
Much appreciated
I got sorted with the Cuboid cover - will investigate your vtc mini cover


----------



## Chukin'Vape (6/12/16)

Hi All - I'm looking for the exact same thing now, a black cuboid sleeve. Because its a R50 - R80 purchase I'm hoping I can find one in Gauteng and rather go fetch it. Does anyone have a clue where I can get one?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nicholas (6/12/16)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Hi All - I'm looking for the exact same thing now, a black cuboid sleeve. Because its a R50 - R80 purchase I'm hoping I can find one in Gauteng and rather go fetch it. Does anyone have a clue where I can get one?



i also need a black one, let me know if you find any


----------

